# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  معرفی : پکیج updateBatch

## 680100

*Update Batch (Bulk) in laravel*

امروز وقت کردم یکی از پرکاربردترین ابزارهای نیاز کار برنامه نویس های لاراول کار رو پیاده کردم .
لاراول این امکان را دارد ولی یک مقادیر که بایستی به روز شوند حتما باید یکسان باشد .
اما این چکیج این امان رو بهتون میده که مقادیر متغییر باشد و در یک کوئری چند رکورد رو به روز کنید .


https://github.com/mavinoo/updateBatch

----------

